# Mealworms (Ouch)



## OddDarkMatter91 (Dec 28, 2018)

Yesterday, I got my hedgehog mealworms from the local exotic petshop. 
I read that only some hedgehogs like mealworms, and others would refuse it, so I was scared to get him so many. (They only sold 60 - 100 or more) 

But we took it anyway, since insects is a must for hedgies, and I got them a container, substrate (food) and potatoes, carrots and cucumbers as a water source. 

I tried giving one to him at night, since that's when he usually eats, and what he did surprised me. 
I threw it in his food bowl while he was eating kibble, and when he smelt it, he immediately gobbled it up so quickly, he'd beat sonic's record 😂

He wanted more, and I ended up giving him 5, after the 5th one, he seemed content. But he bit be so many times, since I hand feeded him, and the worm would cling to me so Igor had to bite to get it off. (I'll look into get tongs or tweezers soon.) 

Tonight I gave him only 2, and the rest was apple. He's really eager to eat them, he even runs after my hand if the worm fell and I try to pull away to get it. I have to pick him up and get the worm. 

So I'm going to start breeding with those mealworms I have left, and if they don't produce quickly enough, I'll buy more. 

Since he's really quick, I might try giving him crickets. My uncle owns a tarantula, so I can maybe get one of his. But either way, the mealworms stay 😂


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Be careful you dont give too many mealworms as they are fatty. Most people do 10 mealworms for each week. You dont want him putting too much weight on.

Crickets found like a great thing to try. If your sure he'll catch them (you can try them freezing them then fivin then to him if he dosnt catch them or doesnt like catching them) 
Roaches are good ones to try as well.


----------



## belties (Oct 2, 2018)

Be careful using tweezers so he doesn't break a tooth if hes that agressive an eater. I hold the mealie by the head so the tail end is wiggling around loose for Little Bit to grab. Took a few bit fingers to figure that out.


----------



## OddDarkMatter91 (Dec 28, 2018)

@Ria

I'm really excited to test out all of these insects. And I know it's alot, I narrowed it down to 2 a night. He isn't happy with that amount though 😅

@Belties 

I thought about the tweezer hurting his teeth, so I'll try holding the head of the worm. Smart technique


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I use tweezers with Holly as long as theres enough body they dont touch the tweezers. Wash them properly with hot water every now an then though to keep them clean not smelling much or at all like the insects so theres no risks.

Orange wood lice (once they grow bigger) and locusts are greats ones to try


----------



## OddDarkMatter91 (Dec 28, 2018)

Never heard of Orange Wood Lice, I'll definitely look into them. Thanks! 
Lol I'm turning into an insect farmer.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

They are the biggest type of woodlice you can get from a reptile shop. I get them online and Holly loves them when they are all grown up. When I buy them though they come as babies


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

That's cool, I'll definitely check them out. How difficult are they to care for? From a scale of Mealworms to Roaches? Lol I don't know how else to say it.


----------



## JeaNet (Oct 22, 2018)

Yeah, my Twiggy loves her mealworms too. I take them out of container with a tweezer and put them on something else that I can put near to eat off of. I made the mistake of going near her with the tweezer and she bit it. I freaked out because I thought she hurt herself on the tweezer but luckily she was ok. Now that you know he loves them, maybe try hiding them nearby so he can find them. I do that sometimes. I hide it under a crinkly toy (baby toy) and now every time she hears the sound she looks under it for the worm. lol


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I'd say they are in the middle but a of people I know say they are about the same as roaches (roaches arent that hard to me either tho) loctust and crickets are harder than roaches.


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

@ JeaNet

Smart idea. I'd like to experiment with that. It would be fun to see if he'd go the extra mile for a worm. (I'm sure he would.) I'll definitely get something like that. Don't know what tho.


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

Sorry, pressed post without realizing I still have to reply to Ria. 
Hm, alright, I'll look into them. See of our local exotic petshop has it, otherwise I'll order over Jozi Bugs. They have a wide variety of feed.


----------

